# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κατασκευή  κλούβας από γωνίες γαλβανιζέ

## Αριστειδης

Καλημέρα λοιπόν μπενω κατευθειαν στο  ψητό.Επειδή είναι λίγο στενάχωρα τα καναρινια μου στα μικρά κλουβια του εμπορίου αλλά και επειδή θέλω να επεκταθώ λίγο στον τομέα καναρινια σκέφτηκα να φτιαξω μια κλούβα με ύψος 2 μέτρα μήκος 1,50 και πλάτος 50 εκατοστά.Να πω ότι θα έχει τρεις ορόφους με τον τελευταίο να απέχει 50 εκατοστά από το έδαφος.Αρχικά τα 2 καναρινια για την περίοδο ανάπαραγωγης θα μπούνε στην κλουβα όπου έχει την δυνατοτητα να χωρίζετε στην μέση μέση άρα από 1,50 θα γίνει δύο πλευρές 75 πόντων μήκος 50 ύψος και πλάτος για το κάθε καναρινι.Στην συνέχεια που θα έχω τους νεοσσόους θα τους βαλω στον από κάτω όροφο σαν κλούβα πτήσης και στην συνέχεια θα τα ανταλλάξω για αλλαγή αίματος.Σήμερα πήγα και πήρα λίγο κουνελοσυρμα ώστε να φτιαξω την πρόσοψη του πρωτου ορόφου και σιγά σιγά θα το τελειώσω.Η πλάτη θα είναι από χαρτομελαμινη η κόντρα πλακέ αλλά μάλλον χαρτομελαμινη για να είναι πιο φωτεινό.Την εβδομάδα που έρχεται θα αγοράσω και τις γωνίες ώστε να ετοιμαστεί ο σκελετός.Οποία παρατήρηση δέκτη για την διόρθωση πριν την κατασκευή.Οποία απορία μου κατεβει θα σας ρωτήσω 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## legendguards

φιλε Αριστειδη , καλη η σκεψη σου για τον διαχωρισμο στης κλουβας , παρολο που στο πρωτο οροφο μπορουσες να τον χωρισεις και στα 3 , αφου τα καναριναι δεν χρειαζονται και μεγαλους χωρους , μπορεις να βαλεις 3 ζευγαρακια σε 1.50μ  την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης . 
Περιμενουμε και καποιες φωτογραφιες απο την κατασκευη σου

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ναι εχετε δικιο αλλά θα ήθελα όσο το δυνατό μεγαλύτερο χώρο,όπως ούτε και εμένα δεν θα μου άρεσε να ζω σε ένα μικρό σπίτι αν και το φυσικό περιβάλλον δεν μπορώ να το φτάσω, θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερο και μεγαλύτερο μπορώ μπορούσα θα μεγάλωνα και το πλάτος αλλά δεν με περνει στο μπαλκόνι). Φώτο θα ανεβάσω σε λίγο

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αφού έκοψα το πλέγμα στις διαστάσεις που ήθελα με τον κόφτη, έφτιαξα τις πόρτες και ολοκλήρωσα σχεδόν την πρόσοψη. Μένει μονάχα να το βάψω.Από εβδομάδα θα πάρω και τις γωνίες και θα το ολοκληρώσω 

Στάλθηκε από το D2005 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλή συνέχεια μάστορα Αριστείδη . 
Θα βγει τέλειο αποτέλεσμα και θα το χαρούν τα μικρά σου .  :Anim 25:

----------


## teo24

Καλα το πας Αριστειδη αλλα αν θες ''φαε'' με μια λιμα η με καποιο εργαλειο τυπου dremel τις μυτουλες απ τα κοψιματα που εκανες στην τρυπα για την πορτα πανω κατω,μπορεις πολυ ευκολα να γδαρεις τα χερια σου εκει.Καλη συνεχεια και βαζε μας φωτο που μας αρεσουν.

----------


## kostas karderines

θα μπορουσες εαν εχεις καποιο παλιο κλουβι να του βγαλεις τις πορτες η πουλανε σκετες που ειναι παμφθηνες!να ειναι και πιο ομορφο!δες πως το εκανα εγω

----------


## johnrider

κωστα αυτα το πλεγμα τι διαστασεις εχει;

----------


## kostas karderines

γιαννη ειναι 1χ5 ποντους αλλα ειναι χοντρο και τσακιζει!

----------


## kostas karderines

και δεν τσακιζει ηθελα να γραψω!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Καταρχάς να σας ευχαριστήσω ,ελιζω να βγει ωραίο το αποτέλεσμα.Επειδή εχθές μας χάλασε το γυαλοχαρτο και δεν έτριβε θα τα τρίψω  όλα σήμερα.Για την πόρτα δεν ήξερα ότι αγοράζει και έτοιμες αν δεν μου αρέσει έτσι όπως θα βγουν θα πάρω τις έτοιμες

----------


## Αριστειδης

Το τροχισαμε και ειμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημενος με το αποτέλεσμα.Θέλω να το δω τελειωμένο 

Στάλθηκε από το D2005 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Αριστειδη κανε μια ερευνα αγορας πριν παρεις τις γωνιες. με τα λεφτα που θα δωσεις για να φτιαξεις τις κλουβες, μπορει να βρεις ετοιμες. η να βαλεις ξυλο αντι για σιδερο.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Έχω κανειβτην έρευνα μου και είναι οικονομικές τις βρήκα με 4 ευρώ μια 6μετρη βέργα αλλά καθυστέρησα λόγω του καιρού και κάτι διαγωνισματων που είχα την εβδομάδα αυτή γι' αυτό θα ξεκινήσω το απόγευμα μάλλον

----------


## Αριστειδης

Τελικά δεν θα το φτιάξω καθώς το άνοιγμα των παραθύρων το κλουβιου που θα έκανα στο κλουβί για προστασία δεν γίνετε να ανοίξουν επειδή το μπαλκόνι μου είναι μικρό.Για αρχή θα φτιάξω ένα κλουβί ενός μέτρου για τα καναρινια και όταν έρθουν με το καλό οι νεοσσοι θα κατασκευάσω κάτι.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Λοιπόν ξεκίνησα να φτιάχνω μια μεγαλύτερη κλούβα από ότι αυτές του εμπορίου με διαστάσεις 95 μήκος 45 ύψος και πλάτος .Ξεκίνησα αγοράζοντας τα υλικά τα οποία ήταν :
3 τμ κουνελοσυρμα 
Έναν οδηγό για χώρισμα και σχάρα 
Ένα σπρέι που προσμστατευει το κουνελοσυρμα και μπογιά άσπρη σε σπρέι 
Tire up 
Λαμαρινα 0.5 τμ 
Άρχισα την κατασκευή σημαδευοντας που πρέπει να τσακίσει το πλέγμα.Το τσάκισα προσεκτικά με ένα σφυρακι και εκεί που ενώνονται οι δύο πλευρές έβαλα Tire up για  να  δέσει.Στην συνέχεια άφηνα συρματακια από το κουνελοσυρμα και τα γυρνούσα.Αύριο θα φτιάξω τις πόρτες και θα το βάψω 

Στάλθηκε από το D2005 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το κατεχεις το αθλημα! πολυ ωραια!

----------


## ninos

οι χοιροποιήτες κατασκευές έχουν όντως μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα πάντα ανταμείβει. Άλλωστε δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη στιγμή απο όταν θα έχεις τελειώσει την κατασκευή και θα βάλεις μέσα τα πουλάκια.. Είναι πολύ διαφορετικό απο το πάρεις κάτι έτοιμο.. Απλά δεν πρέπει να βιαζόμαστε και καλό είναι να κάνουμε πριν τα σχέδια μας και να υπόλογίζουμε και το κόστος, διότι όντως μερικές φορές μπορεί να στοιχίσουν και παραπάνω

----------


## jk21

Αν ο Θεος βοηθησει και γεννηθουν πουλακια απο τα ζευγαρια καναρινιων μου φετος , ενα απο τα πουλακια αυτα ,ισως και ζευγαρι αν βγαλω αρκετα , θα ηθελα να μπουν ως δωρο  ,  σε αυτη την κλουβα !

καλη συνεχεια Αριστειδη ! εισαι ενα ακομα αξιο παιδι που κανει τα πρωτα αλλα σοβαρα βηματα στο χομπι !!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.Μου δώσατε κουράγιο.Οντως πάρα τις γρατζουνιες και τους καλους στα χέρια μου το αποτέλεσμα ανταμείβει.Ακόμα δεν το τελείωσα αλλά κοντεύω.Κύριε Δημήτρη σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την προσφορά σας ένα καναρινι θα το δεχτώ φυσικά. 
Να και κάποιες φώτο με τον πάτο και σχεδόν τελική όψη.
Δεν πρόλαβα να το τελειώσω  μάλλον θα το τελειώσω την τρίτη που είμαι κενός.

Στάλθηκε από το D2005 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mixalis73

αριστειδη πολυ ομορφο μπραβο σου. πιανουν τα χερια σου.

----------


## teo24

> Τελικά δεν θα το φτιάξω καθώς το άνοιγμα των παραθύρων το κλουβιου που θα έκανα στο κλουβί για προστασία δεν γίνετε να ανοίξουν επειδή το μπαλκόνι μου είναι μικρό.Για αρχή θα φτιάξω ένα κλουβί ενός μέτρου για τα καναρινια και όταν έρθουν με το καλό οι νεοσσοι θα κατασκευάσω κάτι.


Αν αντι για ανοιγομενη  πορτα εβαζες καποια σιτα καθετης κινησης 

η οριζοντιας-πλισε

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή , τυχερά τα πουλάκια που θα μείνουν εκεί .  :Happy0064: 
Καλή συνέχεια !!!  :Anim 25:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Κύριε Θοδωρή άμα μου το λέγατε πιο νωρίς θα το έκανα.αλλά δεν πειράζει θα το φτιάξω μετά τις αναπαράγει ώστε να έχω χώρο για τα πουλάκια.Σκέφτηκα όμως πως αυτού του είδους κλουβια τα σταθερά δηλαδή δεν είναι τόσο εύκολα στον καθαρισμό.Ευχαριστώ Μιχάλη ο καθένας με λίγη προσπάθεια τα καταφέρνει.Μάριε σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## Αριστειδης

[IMG]http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/12/08/637401b20534993576d667979a757b51.jpg[/IMG 
Για πάτο αυτοσχεδιασα καθώς άμα έπαιρνα λαμαρινα θα έπαιρνα φύλλο 1 επί 2 και δεν μπορούσα να το πάρω(δεν έχουμε φορτηγό)
έτσι έκανα ένα πάτο από κουνελοσυρμα και επάνω έβαλα ναύλον

----------


## Αριστειδης

Οι δύο πόρτες είναι συρωμενες ενώ οι άλλες δύο όπως στις φωτογραφίες γιατί ήταν πιο μεγάλες για το καθάρισμα 

Στάλθηκε από το D2005 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mixalis73

μπραβο σου βρε αριστειδη.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ευχαριστω 

Sent from my Micromax Q345 using Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αριστείδη προχωράνε τα έργα ;  :Icon Smile: 
Σε ποιο σημείο βρίσκεσαι ;   ::

----------


## Αριστειδης

Μαριε το κλουβι δεν μου αρεσε και ξεκινησα αλλο θα το ανεβασω σς λιγο αναλυτηκοτερα.

Sent from my Micromax Q345 using Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

πλάκα κάνεις ;  :Mad0163:   ήταν πολύ ωραίο !  :: 

Δε πιστεύω να πέταξες ότι είχες φτιάξει ...  :Confused0013: 
Ωραία ωραία θα περιμένουμε !  ::  :Happy0064:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ναι το πεταξα με βαρια καρδια.Βασικα εμενα μου αρεσε,της μανας μου δεν αρεσε.

----------

